# Uk Pension



## t42meister (Apr 7, 2010)

I am 53, and would like to know what will happen to my UK pension if I move to Canada, if anyone knows?

Thanks


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

t42meister said:


> I am 53, and would like to know what will happen to my UK pension if I move to Canada, if anyone knows?
> 
> Thanks


Assuming your referring to your UK Old Age Pension, it will be paid to you when you reach the qualifying age. You will have to apply for it and it will be based on the number of years you paid into the NI. It will not be tied to inflation and the amount your eligible for will be fixed for the rest of your life in Canada.


----------



## t42meister (Apr 7, 2010)

Auld Yin said:


> Assuming your referring to your UK Old Age Pension, it will be paid to you when you reach the qualifying age. You will have to apply for it and it will be based on the number of years you paid into the NI. It will not be tied to inflation and the amount your eligible for will be fixed for the rest of your life in Canada.


Thanks, I will ask the government how much I will be entitled to then, thanks again Auld Yin


----------



## phil2canada (Jan 31, 2010)

t42meister said:


> Thanks, I will ask the government how much I will be entitled to then, thanks again Auld Yin


To get a full pension in the UK you have to have 30 years of contributions. If oyu have this then you will be entitled to a full UK Pension at the age of 65 or maybe 66 when they increase the retirement age. Auld Yin is correct, at the age of retirement you will get what ever the peneion is at point. But this will then be frozen and you won't get inflation rises. This is fixed then for life.
If however you return to the UK to live after the retirement date, you will revert back to what ever the allowance is at the point for the state pension, and you will then receive inflation rises. That is only if you return to the UK to live. I hope this helps.

The UK government has reduced from 44 years to 30 years the maximum you need to pay into the state scheme to receive a full pension.


----------



## MandyB (Jan 14, 2010)

*Pension*



t42meister said:


> I am 53, and would like to know what will happen to my UK pension if I move to Canada, if anyone knows?
> 
> Thanks


The answers you have say most of it. You have to fill in a form from UK government pension dept and allocate the frequency you want your pension paid to you. If I remember right monthly, bi-annually or annually. As you get bank charges it is probably better to have a yearly lump sum - just my thought any way.

You can also get a pension forecast from the UK dept which gives you the amount you will get paid at retirement.
MandyB


----------

